# Blkmrkt Killswitch



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

Out playing at Duthie yesterday and finally got a picture if it. What a fun bike for a park like Duthie.










seat was raised up at the time of the photo cause I was following a buddy around on a XC trail.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

That's a cool ride...

...what is the wheelbase?


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

43 inch. :thumbsup:


----------

